# About Those Expiration Dates on Canned Food...



## JeffinOregon (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm sure many have wondered, and several have found info like this. Just in case there's some folks out there that still think you need to pay real close attention to the dates stamped on canned food, here's some info on the subject I recently found. I'm copy / pasting it from the site where I found it because I'm totally new here in the forums and I'm guessing it's NOT cool to post links to websites that are selling stuff, which this one is. So anyway, here's a few paragraphs from the info that website has dug up and posted.....

"Sir William Edward Parry made two arctic expeditions to the Northwest Passage in the 1820's and took canned provisions on his journeys. One four-pound tin of roasted veal, carried on both trips but never opened, was kept as an artifact of the expedition in a museum until it was opened in 1938. The contents, then over one hundred years old, were chemically analyzed and found to have kept most of their nutrients and to be in fairly perfect condition. The veal was fed to a cat, who had no complaints whatsoever."

"The steamboat Bertrand was heavily laden with provisions when it set out on the Missouri River in 1865, destined for the gold mining camps in Fort Benton, Mont. The boat snagged and swamped under the weight, sinking to the bottom of the river. It was found a century later, under 30 feet of silt a little north of Omaha, Neb.

Among the canned food items retrieved from the Bertrand in 1968 were brandied peaches, oysters, plum tomatoes, honey, and mixed vegetables. In 1974, chemists at the National Food Processors Association (NFPA) analyzed the products for bacterial contamination and nutrient value. Although the food had lost its fresh smell and appearance, the NFPA chemists detected no microbial growth and determined that the foods were as safe to eat as they had been when canned more than 100 years earlier.

The nutrient values varied depending upon the product and nutrient. NFPA chemists Janet Dudek and Edgar Elkins report that significant amounts of vitamins C and A were lost. But protein levels remained high, and all calcium values "were comparable to today's products."

NFPA chemists also analyzed a 40-year-old can of corn found in the basement of a home in California. Again, the canning process had kept the corn safe from contaminants and from much nutrient loss. In addition, Dudek says, the kernels looked and smelled like recently canned corn."


"Canned foods are more than a relic dug from the past. They make up 12 percent of grocery sales in the United States. More than 1,500 food products are canned — including many that aren't available fresh in most areas, such as elderberry, guava, mango, and about 75 different juice drinks. Consumers can buy at least 130 different canned vegetable products — from artichokes and asparagus to turnips and zucchini. More than a dozen kinds of beef are canned, including beef burgers and chopped, corned and barbecued beef.

According to a recent study cosponsored by the U.S. Department of Agriculture and NFPA, canned foods provide the same nutritional value as fresh grocery produce and their frozen counterparts when prepared for the table. NFPA researchers compared six vegetables in three forms: home-cooked fresh, warmed canned, and prepared frozen.

"Levels of 13 minerals, eight vitamins, and fiber in the foods were similar," says Dudek. In fact, in some cases the canned product contained high levels of some vitamins that in fresh produce are destroyed by light or exposure to air." :wave:


----------



## robsbunker (Oct 6, 2011)

I have opened some cans that were past the date stamp. It tasted like metal can, and was tossed out. So when ever I come across old cans I always toss them out.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I ate some soup yesterday that was 8 months past its expiration. Couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Any high acid foods canned in metal cans may react with the metal and take on a metalic taste. I personally have eaten homecanned food that were 25 - 30 years old and couldn't taste the difference in taste from homecanned 6 mo. old.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have eaten food from cans over a year past the date that was just fine. If food from a can has a bad taste, it has been compromised somehow and don't eat it. 

Most info I've read say 6-10 years should not be a problem.

Now lots of folks, including me, don't like the high salt content in most canned goods. I simply wash the food thoughly and it makes it much more palatable. You may rinse nutrients away if the can is older is the only problem.

Jimmy


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

properly can your own food 

No or limited salt
Fresh product
virtually unlimited life


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've eaten lots of outdated food. Only things that tasted kind of metalic were tomatoes in cans about 5 years past their 'date'. Sometimes the food isn't as flavorful, and some things like pasta taste stale, but those things won't make you sick. It IS important to be sure any food is safe to eat. The obvious: Never eat from a can that is bulging or leaking. Try not to even touch the stuff that's leaking out, and wash your hands good if you have to. We don't even use such food for the pets. 

Homecanned food properly canned and stored (cool, dry, dark place) will keep for many years. Like Clarice, I've eaten home-canned food that was 20 years old or more.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Homecanned food properly canned and stored (cool, dry, dark place) will keep for many years. Like Clarice, I've eaten home-canned food that was 20 years old or more.


Hi gypsysue, do you mean home canned, as in mason jars with lids in a pressure canner? I've never done any canning on my own but spent time with my grandmother & MIL and they were BIG canners.

They always used their stores within two or three years. Everything I've read says to use it within about that time frame. How long will home canned foods actually be good to eat, in terms of safety, taste, texture and so on? If its a seriously long time I may have to rethink my non canning lifestyle.

Any thoughts will be much appreciated,
Moose


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I cracked open a can of Chicken Noodle Soup that was purchased around 1999 last week. The soup was wonderful, tasted great with my Ritz Crackers that was probably purchased about a year ago ... no problems, I am still healthy.

I have done the same with Tomato soup, beef soup, barley soup and all kinds of other soups that I purchased around 12 to 14 years ago. I find that most canned goods (as long as the containers are stored in a dry area that doesn't see many temperature changes) will last a very long time.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I just ate a can of corn we found in the pantry that hadd a dayt of 1985. and i t tttayystd oj i dun feil so gud kjasHLIKUQDLjsakb;IOUDH











Couldnt help it. I hope someone got a laugh out of it!


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've routinely eaten canned food that's been 5 years past expiration. 

Acidic foods that aren't in a lined can will start tasting metallic a few years after expiration and change color.

The last instance this happened to me I opened a can of lychees and they were dark yellow (instead of white) so I didn't eat them.
they were 4 years past expiration, I believe.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Moose33 said:


> Hi gypsysue, do you mean home canned, as in mason jars with lids in a pressure canner? I've never done any canning on my own but spent time with my grandmother & MIL and they were BIG canners.
> 
> They always used their stores within two or three years. Everything I've read says to use it within about that time frame. How long will home canned foods actually be good to eat, in terms of safety, taste, texture and so on? If its a seriously long time I may have to rethink my non canning lifestyle.
> 
> ...


OMG--I had tomato juice (thanks dh for that big garden while I had full time classes:gaah and tomatoes for 20 years( and maybe longer)--moving them from one house to another.
They were fine.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

So if I have an excessive amount of tomato sauce in metal food service cans (because I can't help myself when I go to Sam's and they're so cheap) - is there value to me recanning into glass jars (w/ pressure cooker)?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> So if I have an excessive amount of tomato sauce in metal food service cans (because I can't help myself when I go to Sam's and they're so cheap) - is there value to me recanning into glass jars (w/ pressure cooker)?


Well, I re-canned my huge jars of pickled okra into pint jars.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Well, I re-canned my huge jars of pickled okra into pint jars.


So I'd be in good company.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

JayJay said:


> OMG--I had tomato juice (thanks dh for that big garden while I had full time classes:gaah and tomatoes for 20 years( and maybe longer)--moving them from one house to another.
> They were fine.


I cleaned out a storage bldg today and found 19 jars of peach preserves with the peeling on that I made 19 years ago. I though I had 2 boxes of empty jars, till I moved the boxes. I opened one and it is wonderful. I can't find those little white fleshed free stone peaches any more and it brought back my childhood (almost):2thumb:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> I cleaned out a storage bldg today and found 19 jars of peach preserves with the peeling on that I made 19 years ago. I though I had 2 boxes of empty jars, till I moved the boxes. I opened one and it is wonderful. I can't find those little white fleshed free stone peaches any more and it brought back my childhood (almost):2thumb:


Are you talking about white peaches??
Oh my, dh brought me some two weeks ago--I had forgotten how great they are---I had them when I was a child, but can't remember where and what state--may have been in Indiana since my grandma lived there for a while.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I must be the only person to prefer the slight acid tang in the taste of yellow peaches  ... guess I'm :nuts:


----------



## JeffinOregon (Oct 25, 2011)

WOW... thanks for all the comments everone!! This is actually my very first post here in the forums, which was inspired by a post on here that I stumbled into in which the poster had mentioned paying close attention to expiration dates. I myself recently (before learning this info I posted) had thrown out several cans of perfectly good food because they were a year or two past the expiration dates. So ever since I found the info in my original post, I've wondered how much good food gets thrown away every year in our country for the same reason.

I understand that some caution and common sense MUST ALWAYS be applied here, but food is getting far too expensive and there's far too many hungry people in the world for anyone to be throwing good edible food in the garbage.

Anyway, being so new here, I really did not expect much attention or response to my post. So thanks to all of you and perhaps I've found a truly great place to hang out, with great people who are well worth getting to know better.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> I just ate a can of corn we found in the pantry that hadd a dayt of 1985. and i t tttayystd oj i dun feil so gud kjasHLIKUQDLjsakb;IOUDH
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt help it. I hope someone got a laugh out of it!


*Yep, I did. In the middle of "Perry Mason".... hubby still wondering what was so funny about murder...I didn't try to explain, *


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

partdeux said:


> properly can your own food
> 
> No or limited salt
> Fresh product
> virtually unlimited life


Also if you have a cellar which keeps a constant temperature and no sunlight, there is no telling how long it will last. The tops may rust off your jars before it goes bad. Maybe put some bees wax or something to keep jar lids from rusting? Check out Tattler Reusable Canning Lids. Might come in handy in the future. I have eaten some old canned things that were perfectly fine. 100 year old wine is expensive, dry, and nasty. Expiration dates are more to keep store stock rotated, which helps drive the economy. When you get fresh canned salmon, tuna, sardines, I have seen them with five year expiration dates on them. Stable temperatures and low sunlight are what really extends the life of canned goods. That is why the steamboat canned goods were still good. One that was found in a field in Indiana (I THINK), the people ate the jelly and other canned goods and said they were fine. So old it had wax on top of it instead of a screw on lid. Canning your own is the best. I have been thinking lately, maybe when you shelve it, put it on shelves with raised sides and maybe pack paper or cloth between each jar. We could very possibly have some earth shakers with all the other events and break your jars. That would be catastrophic, plus a big ole mess. Partdeaux, good idea.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

JeffinOregon said:


> WOW... thanks for all the comments everone!! This is actually my very first post here in the forums, which was inspired by a post on here that I stumbled into in which the poster had mentioned paying close attention to expiration dates. I myself recently (before learning this info I posted) had thrown out several cans of perfectly good food because they were a year or two past the expiration dates. So ever since I found the info in my original post, I've wondered how much good food gets thrown away every year in our country for the same reason.
> 
> I understand that some caution and common sense MUST ALWAYS be applied here, but food is getting far too expensive and there's far too many hungry people in the world for anyone to be throwing good edible food in the garbage.
> 
> Anyway, being so new here, I really did not expect much attention or response to my post. So thanks to all of you and perhaps I've found a truly great place to hang out, with great people who are well worth getting to know better.


And one other thing I never understood---the expiration or use by date is past and many take to the food bank in their community---oh, so it's not good for your family, so you wanta give it to a family experiencing hardships??
That, I don't get!!

Peace..JayJay


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Count me in as one who has eaten food that was well beyond it's expiration/use by date. I found a few cans of veggies and a couple of tomato soup at the camp that was 5 years out. Since the cans weren't bulging, I opened one. It smelled fine so I took the plunge. I don't know how much nutritional value they had but I'm still here to talk about it.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Then there are those that throw it out even if the date is getting close. Kinda like a drivers license, today you can get in the Pentagon with it, but if it expires, can't go anywhere in the morning. Still has your picture, still is a government issued ID. I was chewing on some fine Slim Jims that were in my glove box. They had expired three years earlier. I had already had two before I thought to even check, just out of curiosity. I have no problem with expiration dates. If the milk smells good, drink it.


----------



## townparkradio (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill Amend has something to say on this topic:

FoxTrot Classics Comic Strip, October 25, 2011 on GoComics.com


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> I just ate a can of corn we found in the pantry that hadd a dayt of 1985. and i t tttayystd oj i dun feil so gud kjasHLIKUQDLjsakb;IOUDH
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt help it. I hope someone got a laugh out of it!


I'm still laughing! Makes me think of that old bluegrass song "Rocky Top": "Corn won't grow at all on Rocky top, dirt's too rocky by far. That's why all the folks on Rocky Top get their corn from a jar!" (Moonshine)

Yup, times are becoming such that we can't afford to be so picky as to toss out food because of a date stamp. If it doesn't turn my stomach, and the jar was sealed and gives a good "woof" of air when I open it, or if it's a can and it isn't bulged or leaking, then we eat it. Sometimes old food can be perked up with some spices or a fresh chopped onion, or whatever.


----------



## PastorTim (Oct 24, 2011)

Usually when we miss something in rotation I get, "Does this taste funny to you?" while the wife holds a spoon of something that is beyond description, under my nose. I am so thankful we have a soon to be SIL running around, he is now the official taste-tester.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

After the can is open, if it smells ok, looks ok and tastes ok after it's warmed up and you're hungry, eat it. don't worry about the dates, Russians and Germans ate wall paper paste off the walls that was over 50 cyrs old during WW2 and they survived.wall paper paste was is made from flour and water.
I feel safer eating a can of food ten yrs old than a cantaloupe that was picked yesterday or a steak that left the packing house last week.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

townparkradio said:


> Bill Amend has something to say on this topic:
> 
> FoxTrot Classics Comic Strip, October 25, 2011 on GoComics.com


:lolsmash: I finally got time to look at the comic on the link! :lolsmash: That's probably how most people are! (non-preppers anyway!)

thanks, TPR!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Are you talking about white peaches??
> Oh my, dh brought me some two weeks ago--I had forgotten how great they are---I had them when I was a child, but can't remember where and what state--may have been in Indiana since my grandma lived there for a while.


My find of preserves has brought about a long conversation with the Rooster about those peach trees and he has been asking his buddies if there are any around here. They were once common in back yards, fence rows, etc. No one I have asked has seen any in years.

Blob, I also love the big yellow peaches for eating fresh, canning, making pies and putting in ice cream, but those little white ones make the best preserves IMO.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I err on the side of caution, but it is so true that if a can is bulging, leaking or anything out of the ordinary, certainly do not eat it. I do believe stuff canned in glass jars lasts longer and tastes better than from metal.

Dried goods would be best to keep if you (like myself) have yet to learn the art of canning (I need to spend some time with my mother soon...) I have never, nor has my mother, used a pressure canner, she was always concerned about it blowing up, and raising six kids, plus working full time, she never had much inclination nor time to learn, so I think I just night need to find a class, buy some equipment and get my game on there.

I do think dehydrating foods is a great way to keep them.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Wish I'd read this last year before I threw away at least a $100 worth of food that was 'out of date'.


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

Years ago I done house cleaning for a lady , and her husband was soooo picky . He would check the kitchen pantry to see what was close to out date an insist it was threw away or used in the next couple days..He refused to eat any thing past date, an even checked the garabge can some times to see the date on the can she cooked that night. 
About ever week she had 3-4 bags of old cereal or crackers, she would feed to the ducks, an a couple cans to get rid off ,but some times when he was busy an she knew he wouldn't be home tilll late she would take the garabge out to the dumpster ,she would go ahead an use what she could get buy with ,, her saying was,, What the old geasor didn't know wouldn't kill him..


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I have over 2300 store bought cans of veg,tuna,chicken and over 1400 cans of home canned foods, mostly meats,cooked dry beans,pumpkins,squash. there is no way we could eat enough to rotate store foods,In fact we do not eat any store canned vegs at all ourselves, it is there for long semi long term storage, about 5yrs. I don't even give our 5YO canned food a thought, I have though about giving some of the store bought food to the dumpster divers up in the village if it get over 5YO and the wheels are still on the world.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I remember as a young adult, seeing a Jacques Cousteau TV show and he recovered a 1500+ year old bottle of wine, which he and his crew promptly had for dinner one night. Said that it was sill drinkable but didnt elaborate much on the quality but no one got sick or died.

When I was in the army in Italy, a man found a prochuto in his store house that was 100 years old, was sill good.

Am the garudian of a can of mixed vegetables that makes its rounds in my family every christmas as a gag gift, I remember it being passed as a child and I am 52 years old. Cant find an experation date on it but wouldnt eat it even if I could, why break a long standing tradition.

I dont throw away any commercially canned food that is past its date without opening and checking it out first. If it looks and smells good, we eat it. I guess I do that because as a child, sometimes food was hard to come by and old habits die hard.

I will, however, throw out some home canned foods if they just dont seem right, but on the other hand, just last week I ate a pint jar of tomatoes and okra that I canned 6 years ago, was a little pale but tasted great.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> I err on the side of caution, but it is so true that if a can is bulging, leaking or anything out of the ordinary, certainly do not eat it. I do believe stuff canned in glass jars lasts longer and tastes better than from metal.
> 
> Dried goods would be best to keep if you (like myself) have yet to learn the art of canning (I need to spend some time with my mother soon...) I have never, nor has my mother, used a pressure canner, she was always concerned about it blowing up, and raising six kids, plus working full time, she never had much inclination nor time to learn, so I think I just night need to find a class, buy some equipment and get my game on there.
> 
> I do think dehydrating foods is a great way to keep them.


I have bought many used pressure canners and cookers. Never bought a new one. You can buy parts and gaskets for them online. Never had one that didn't have the instruction book inside and the weight. The instructions are very good and some recipies are included. The book tells you how to can meat also. I am sure you can do it. Once you get through it the first time, you will be comfortable with it. Just pay attention to your heat and keep your weight bouncing and when you finish, let it cool completely before you open the cooker. Those are the main things. Good Luck


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

The_Blob....I love yellow peaches, the canned ones, one top of homemade waffles (which reminds me, my 18 year old son borrowed my waffle iron for he and his rommate....) with just a little of the light juice on it....mmmmm!

I like to open a can, dump it into a bowl and eat it, drink the juice (no heavy syrup canned fruit...). I am also a nectarine freak (the peaches hairless cousin!!!LOL). I buy them up when they are in season, ripen them, refrigerate and eat till I am almost ill. 

BTW, ever have passion fruit before? I bought two (lord they are expensive), cut up nectarines, strawberries, red grapes and scooped out the passion fruit pulp, mixed it into the fruit salad, WOW!! Such an unbelievable taste.


----------



## ariaswan (Aug 3, 2013)

The expiration date that seems on packaged food is complicated to many people, largely as a result of phrases used, such as "Best Before," "Sell By" or "Use By." Is food still safe to eat on that date, or somewhat after that date? Let's consider saving money by understanding what that expiration date indicates.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I was hiking in the back country of the High Sierra's and tripped on a can in the meadow I was walking in. I picked up the can and the side that was exposed to the sun was silver with no colors, the side that was in the ground still looked perfect. It was a 12oz can of Budweiser! Put it in the creek for an hour and then enjoyed a great tasting cold beer! :beercheer:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Put it in the creek for an hour and then enjoyed a great tasting cold beer! :beercheer:


I have often times consumed beer that was over 5 years old... I don't know what th' hell people are talking about when they say "Old beer"?!?!?!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

This afternoon we opened a small glass jar of Miracle Whip that expired back in October of 2007! We used it on sandwiches and it tasted fine. Two hours later and nobody dead yet.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Any canned food will show signs of spoilage at time of opening , the container will bubble up, air will seep out of it, is called fermentation.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

dirtgrrl said:


> This afternoon we opened a small glass jar of Miracle Whip that expired back in October of 2007! We used it on sandwiches and it tasted fine. Two hours later and nobody dead yet.


I bought a case of mayo for 99cents from Piggly Wiggly before April, 2011.
I also have jars from SavAlot dated 2009!!!:teehee:

The product from Savalot discolored a little--but they taste fine.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Of all the various outdated items I have stored over the years, S.P.A.M. is the clear winner for having had no degradation at all. NONE. Canned hams and corned beef are a very close second. Fruit and vegetable cans seem to have a bad habit of leaking after a while, unfortunately (very easy to see with stained paper label).


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Of all the various outdated items I have stored over the years, S.P.A.M. is the clear winner for having had no degradation at all. NONE. Canned hams and corned beef are a very close second. Fruit and vegetable cans seem to have a bad habit of leaking after a while, unfortunately (very easy to see with stained paper label).


I'm guessing the acid in the fruit probably has something to do with the can degrading.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ras1219como said:


> I'm guessing the acid in the fruit probably has something to do with the can degrading.


That - or the salt in the canned vegetables. 
The juices only needs to find one tiny pore in the coating, and it's on from there!


----------



## Lil_One (Jan 1, 2011)

*Most expiration dates are suggestions it all depends*

Food Product Dating:
"Sell by Feb 14" is a type of information you might find on a meat or poultry product. Are dates required on food products? Does it mean the product will be unsafe to use after that date? Here is some background information which answers these and other questions about product dating.

For a better explanation read the following

http://http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal/fsis/topics/food-safety-education/get-answers/food-safety-fact-sheets/food-labeling/food-product-dating/food-product-dating


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> I ate some soup yesterday that was 8 months past its expiration. Couldn't tell the difference.


Ya SOME STUFF lasts quite long after the expiration date...... (Not much however)


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Two days ago I had some peas that had went out in 05, tasted fine to me. But, I keep things around just to check things like this.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I have often times consumed beer that was over 5 years old... I don't know what th' hell people are talking about when they say "Old beer"?!?!?!


I once drank a bud light that I celebrated its tenth birth date with. I love born on dates rather than expiration dates. Serious that one beer knocked me down and erased some of my childhood memories. It tasted like beer but something evil must have been waiting to get out.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

dirtgrrl said:


> This afternoon we opened a small glass jar of Miracle Whip that expired back in October of 2007! We used it on sandwiches and it tasted fine. Two hours later and nobody dead yet.


Do remember that the fastest food poisoning occurs at about 6 hours. Anything sooner and its a stable toxin at work not a bacteria your reacting too.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> Do remember that the fastest food poisoning occurs at about 6 hours. Anything sooner and its a stable toxin at work not a bacteria your reacting too.


Several days later and still fine.

We all sniffed and looked and did the Mikey thing (I'M not gonna try it; YOU try it!). Then one brave soul decided to go for it, and a few others followed. Of course, there was no discoloration and the jar hadn't been opened. So now I'm a little more convinced that SOME expiration dates are more marketing than fact.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I looked into canned food issues, and learned that food canned over 100 years ago has been recovered from shipwrecks and is still safe to eat with some nutrition value.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

dirtgrrl said:


> This afternoon we opened a small glass jar of Miracle Whip that expired back in October of 2007! We used it on sandwiches and it tasted fine. Two hours later and nobody dead yet.


Was that back when they used glass jars instead of plastic ones? I'm not sure I could trust plastic that much for that long.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hah! That's funny...My husband gets pretty freaked out about dates, and I have a large supply of commercial salad dressings I got at a discount store I keep in our stock, I use many for salads, but also for marinades. He is so concerned about them and I have to re-assure him those dates are for the stores not eating quality, and that they are made mainly with vinegar and really will not go bad when sealed. Even commercially made mayo products do not even have to be refrigerated (the egg product used is tempered), but we all know they would not taste as good warm, and of course long term would not be pleasing warm either.


----------



## Lil_One (Jan 1, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Any canned food will show signs of spoilage at time of opening , the container will bubble up, air will seep out of it, is called fermentation.


Not true by any means at all. Many food borne ailments result not only from poor processing and living conditions of any meats / fish / poultry. Add poor cooking, mishandling and you have a recipe for illness. Vegetables and fruits can become contaminated from works urinating and defecating in the fields, food processors simply not washing their hands..

After eating tainted food, abdominal cramps, diarrhea, and vomiting, can start as early as one hour in the case of staph and as late as 10 days in the case of campylobacter. It may take even longer to develop symptoms from parasite infections such as Giardia. Symptoms can last from one day up to a couple of months or longer, depending on the type of infection.

http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/food-poisoning/understanding-food-poisoning-symptoms

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001652.htm

http://www.foodsafety.gov/poisoning/


----------



## Recon911 (Mar 15, 2013)

What a great thread to start and some very valuable information. There has also been some very outstanding responses by members as well. Thanks for starting this thread and great topic to touch upon.


----------



## unbill (Aug 15, 2013)

*canned food*

I have a underground bunker with canned food in it that is over 10 yrs
old. The temperature ranges from 44-67 degrees and we have eaten both
canned fruits,meats,vegetables and even vac sealed blueberry muffin mix and
all were fine. Any one who wants to throw out 2 yr old canned goods please
let me know and I will pay the shipping to send it here.


----------

